
Why I'm boycotting TurboTax this year - gister123
https://www.vox.com/2016/3/29/11320386/turbotax-boycott-lobbying
======
xster
I would also be highly surprised that using a free version of TurboTax or
using any of their other products like Mint don't result in them selling all
your financial information to all kinds of predatorial institutions'
solicitations etc.

------
5555624
From 2016, updated in 2017; so, still more than a year old .

~~~
craftyguy
but still 100% relevant

------
ProAm
TaxAct has been great.

------
ID1452319
Does everyone in the US have to file their own tax return? In Britain, what's
called self-assessment is relative rare, with only about 10m people having to
file returns. Everyone else is on something called PAYE (Pay As You Earn).

